# Help with Define R4 case...



## gdnghtjohnboy (Feb 10, 2011)

I have built my own PC's for as long as I can remember, but have stayed with my tried and true Windows XP PC for the last 5-7 years... It is time to build again. 

I don't know if it is sleep deprivation from caring for an elderly parent these last few years, my absence from the building arena or the general decline of my own noodle, but I am at a loss for placing some of the cables/wires coming from my Define R4 case. 

I have 11 cables coming from the front panel of the case and I want to make sure I have found a proper home for all those necessary. In the first photo I am holding what looks to be a Molex connector and two 2-prong connectors. These are fed to the main body of the case. There is also one of these 2-prong cables behind the back wall in the vicinity of the optical drives. What are these used for? Is the Molex power cable specific for anything?

I have two, female, Power LED (+ and -) cables that are currently plugged onto the upper left Power LED pins in the front-panel-array of my Gigabyte GA-H87M-DH3 motherboard (please see photo). There are also three pins in the bottom right of the array for Power LED. Does it matter where I plug my PWR LED cables, upper left vs bottom right? 

I have the Front Panel Audio cable plugged into the appropriate site on the motherboard (bottom left of MoBo), but there is also a place where it could go on my sound card. Which site is the best choice? 

I am using SATA cables for power and data for both my DVD drive and HD. 

Finally, does anything else look out of place before I plug her in? I don't want any surprises... 

Many thanks in advance? :thumb:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

they should have labels or wring on them. The first two look like some sort of header maybe usb 2 can't see it properly. The power + and - will be on and off switch

front audio in motherboard.

everything looks ok from what i can see.


----------



## gdnghtjohnboy (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply... 

The power switch, reset switch, front audio, USB2 and USB3 and Power LED all had lables... The cables I am holding in the photo did not. 

Here are some other photos if it helps... 

gdnghtjohnboy | SmugMug


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Those you are holding look like fan headers . . does the case have a fan speed controller?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Front audio connection is up to you where to connect it, if your sound card is better quality than the onboard, use that, if not, leave it on the Motherboard.
I agree with Old Rich, they appear to be male fan headers and your case may have two front panel fans.
According to Fractal's site, it has a fan controller built in.


----------



## gdnghtjohnboy (Feb 10, 2011)

I am using an ASUS Xonar DSX PCIE 7.1 sound card. So, MoBo vs sound card for the Front-Audio.


----------



## gdnghtjohnboy (Feb 10, 2011)

The case came with fore and aft 140mm fans. I have another 140mm to mount on the ceiling or floor should I need it down the road... 

Another question on some of the cables from the PSU, there is one 4-female plug with "C" on it and there are two pairs of plugs (6-female and 2-female) both marked PCI-E, one marked with "C". What does the "C" designate? (both can be seen here: gdnghtjohnboy | SmugMug )

This should be the last of my cable questions... =)


----------



## gdnghtjohnboy (Feb 10, 2011)

The MoBo came with three 4-prong fan sites: 1 CPU Fan and 2 System Fans. 

The CPU-Cooler has a female, 4-prong plug and the two case fans have female, 3-prong plugs. 

The case has a controller for Low (5V), Mid (7V) and Full Speed (12V).


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

The small female four pin connector looks like a legacy power connection for floppy drives.
I noticed you are using a molex connector to your graphics card, that is what the 6+2 PCI-e cables are for.
Always connect your 4 pin CPU fan to the Motherboard, the System fans can be connected through the fan controller on the front panel, or directly on the board.
4 pin fans are PWM controlled, so their speed is regulated according to temperature.
You will have to look up the documentation that came with the PSU to see what the "C" stands for as I don't know at the moment without looking it up myself.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Unless you want everyone on the net to see all your pictures, change that link to a direct link to the photos you are referring to.


----------



## gdnghtjohnboy (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up on the photos... Most of the galleries were secure at one time... Don't know what allowed them to be viewed.

Thanks again!


----------



## gdnghtjohnboy (Feb 10, 2011)

Panther063...

The graphics card came with an adapter that plugged into 2 Molex going to the 1 6x plugged into the card. Are you saying I should plug one of the PSU 6x plugs directly into the graphics card instead, leaving the accompanying 2x left dangling? My only concern here is that the 6x plugs are not exactly the same... please see the attached photos. One of the middle ports has no connection, whereas the other has double red leads going to it.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

The 6 pin PCI-e lead from the Power Supply Unit is designed for connection to the Graphics Card, the accessory supplied with the card is there in case your power supply does not have that lead.


----------



## gdnghtjohnboy (Feb 10, 2011)

Makes sense... So I go with the PSU 6-pin... and ignore the connected 2-pin.

Thanks for all... I think I'm a Go!


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

Got the exact same case sitting next to me at the moment, but it looks like I was late to the party. Good to hear you got everything sorted though.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Read back through this thread for tips, if you need help with anything, start another thread and include specifics.


----------

